# dash painting alternative



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I was browsing Ebay and i came across this dash kit, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7905507658&category=33705.

It comes in alot of colors, but i cannot claim the quality. It looks good to me and it looks like a great alternative to painting dashes.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those are vinyl stickers which=teh ghey. i painted 99% of my interior and it looks real good actually....pics on request since i dont have any :showpics:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen vinyl-wrapped interior pieces and frankly... it's not sweet. Some of the contours would be very difficult, since vinyl doesn't stretch much. Also, vinyl isn't really shiny, which sucks. I'd rather spend the cash and have it done right, personally.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^mos def.....interior paint is something u dont want to skimp on..because unlike exterior paint.....interior paint u see at all times while driving your car and any little imperfection will get to u.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

so what product did you use?Please send some pics to [email protected]


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i used those little cans of Dupli-color at auto stores......the auto touch up cans, work great, use the primer, whatever color you want, and that clear coat, makes for an awsome finish.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

what is the best and cheapest paint to use on the interior vinyl and plastic??? If any one has already done theres, i would love to see pictures, [email protected] , thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^i did my vinyl/plastic dash......i kinda have some before and after pics.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ryan7o7 said:


> what is the best and cheapest paint...


"Best" and "Cheapest" never belong in the same sentence.

Best: PPG with lots of flex.
Cheapest: Walmart special rattle cans.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

what is PPG paint, where can i get that, whats the average cost on that??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some of the best paint you can buy, any body shop, expensive.

You'll also need an air compressor, an HVLP gun, painting experience, and some luck.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^for the money ur gonna spend on the equipment....have a professional do it. :showpics:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

here are some pics on how my interior came out....notice i painted the doors and the whole dash!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just got my car painted to color match my car... its actually car paint, my friends dad owns a shop so i just pay for paint, it looks sick but i will get a camera or get sentra97gxe to take a pic if he has a camera.


----------

